# New to site and smoking



## trevout (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi, my name is Trevor and I live in northern Mass.  Just bought a Brinkman charcoal smoker, because I love cooking with charcoal and wanted to try using the smoker sometime, too.  Never smoked anything before, but I've ben grilling for 13-15 years, as well as deep frying.  Looking forward to getting into smoking foods.


----------



## mulepackin (Mar 30, 2009)

Well you've come to the right place. Great to have you along!


----------



## fired up (Mar 30, 2009)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## fire it up (Mar 30, 2009)

Welcome Trevor.  Glad you made the leap into the realm of smoking.  Just remember, low and slow, beer and patience.
Happy smoking.


----------



## trevout (Mar 30, 2009)

Well, from my years of cooking with charcoal, I have the beer and patience part down.  After looking in the useful acronym section for noob's, I realize that mine probably qualifies as an ECB, hopefully this won't have too negative of an impact on my smoking capabilities until I have enough experience under my belt (and $ in my wallet) to upgrade to something better.  Oh, and thanks for the welcome.


----------



## smokyjeff (Mar 30, 2009)

_*Welcome to the site Trevor!!!!! I'm a newbie also and have found this board a great resource. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			




*_


----------



## bigsteve (Mar 30, 2009)

Welcome aboard.  Which model Brinkman did you buy?  The ECB type have a few different model names.


----------



## bassman (Mar 30, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.  You've found the best source of information available.  If you have any questions feel free to ask and you'll be smoking like a pro in no time.


----------



## trevout (Mar 30, 2009)

I don't see a specific model or anything, it just says Brinkman smoke & grill charcoal smoker, based on the price, it is probably the definition of ECB.  Like I said before, hopefully it won't affect performance too much until I can afford a new one (I got this model because my father-in-law loves charcoal grilling and this gave me both options).  Thanks for your help already!


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 30, 2009)

Welcome to SMF glad you joined us. You'll find lots of good info and some great recipes here. If you need help with your particular smoker either post a pic or a brand and model number. Have fun and happy smoking


----------



## vtanker (Mar 31, 2009)

Welcome to SMF. Look forward to seeing some qviews.


----------



## trevout (Mar 31, 2009)

Ok, so I grabbed the box from the corner for recycling, it's a Brinkmann model #810-3038-S, I'll try and post a pic up tomorrow, but it looks similar to the Brinkmann 805-2101-S listed in the "smoking meat store" link section.  I'm planning on trying to smoke a pork shoulder/butt (haven't decided, depends on what I can get at my local meat market).  Any suggestions on use for a first-timer?  Any help is greatly appreciated, and I will try to post up some pics of my "first time."


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 31, 2009)

Check out this thread then ask any questions

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/showthread.php?t=57139


----------



## trevout (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks Piney, I'll check it out tomorrow when I get to work.


----------



## huskersmokeman (Mar 31, 2009)

Welcome!  No matter what you like to smoke, someone here has done it, and is more than willing to give good advice.  Best of luck.


----------



## irishteabear (Mar 31, 2009)

Welcome to SMF.  This is a great place to learn the art of smoking.  Take advantage of all the info available here.  Read the posts and ask questions.  The members here love to share their knowledge.


----------



## morkdach (Mar 31, 2009)

welcome trevor smf has got lots of good people here that can help  also there is a five day course you can sign up for.


----------



## seenred (Mar 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forums, Trevor!  Glad you joined us.  There are many members here who put out great Q with an ECB or similar smoker, so just ask and you'll get lots of friendly advice.  Take Jeff's 5 day e-Course, good info there for a newbie to help get ya started.


----------



## bigtrain74 (Mar 31, 2009)

Welcome to SMF!!! Don't forget to post some Q-view!!!


----------



## grothe (Mar 31, 2009)

Welcome to SMF....Nice ta have ya here


----------



## txbbqman (Mar 31, 2009)

Welcome to the family Trevor, good luck with that new smoker.

I am sure you will find lots of good advice around here.


----------



## bigbaldbbq (Mar 31, 2009)

Welcome Trevor.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Mar 31, 2009)

Sounds like you got grilling down,now just slow it down and let the smoke work it's majic


----------

